# learning about the shawnee indians



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay, every night i read up on the shawnee indians and their hunter gathering lifestyle they lived. I choice shawnee because the area i live in was their land and always will be. 

Now, i read up on the plants they used and the sacred medicine they used. I read shelters and clothing and so on. I want to live exactly like they did. I have a peace of land that i can do this on. 

I want to get into touch with my wild side. But i actually want to live like this. For people who live the huntergathering lifestyle. How would i get started doing this? All information is welcome.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 26, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Okay, every night i read up on the shawnee indians and their hunter gathering lifestyle they lived. I choice shawnee because the area i live in was their land and always will be.
> 
> Now, i read up on the plants they used and the sacred medicine they used. I read shelters and clothing and so on. I want to live exactly like they did. I have a peace of land that i can do this on.
> 
> I want to get into touch with my wild side. But i actually want to live like this. For people who live the huntergathering lifestyle. How would i get started doing this? All information is welcome.



How big a piece of land are we talking about? Most modern hunter gathering groups I've heard about are nomadic. I'm pretty sure Neolithic hunter gathers followed the Buffalo or deer. Do you just want to live like them ie teepee, primitive fire etc of full on only eat off the land?

If its only a small patch I'm afraid your going to have to consider agriculture which can still be authentic. There are several crops Natives cultivated, maize, ragweed tobacco...


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> How big a piece of land are we talking about? Most modern hunter gathering groups I've heard about are nomadic. I'm pretty sure Neolithic hunter gathers followed the Buffalo or deer. Do you just want to live like them ie teepee, primitive fire etc of full on only eat off the land?
> 
> If its only a small patch I'm afraid your going to have to consider agriculture which can still be authentic. There are several crops Natives cultivated, maize, ragweed tobacco...


It takes about hour and a half to walk the whole land. I want to live like this as long as possible. No teepee cause that's not what they used here. They used a igloo type shelters with bark.

As for growing things yes to this also. I want to grow sqacsh and corn and some other things.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 26, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> It takes about hour and a half to walk the whole land. I want to live like this as long as possible. No teepee cause that's not what they used here. They used a igloo type shelters with bark.
> 
> As for growing things yes to this also. I want to grow sqacsh and corn and some other things.


 
Yes no offense to the Pawnee on the Teepee thing. Anthropology class was 20 years ago lol.

It sounds like a wonderful idea man you should YouTube your experience s.

My best recommendation would be to get a good book Pawnee or Native archaeology and anthropology to get a better idea of their tool usage and everyday lives.

You could also find a Pawnee powwow that's open to the public. That would be a good place to get a taste for their medicine and magic.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm kind of ashamed I don't know more having grown up in Shawnee Kansas lol


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 26, 2017)

All I want my whole life is a small piece of land to live on. You are very lucky. I doubt I can achieve that until I am 40 due to debt.

But no you cannot hunt nomadically on a small piece of land, you may be able to survive on it though with some hunting bit it is not necessary. Look into the ovo lacto vegetarian diet.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I'm kind of ashamed I don't know more having grown up in Shawnee Kansas lol


There are a few shawnee tribes. The east shawnee (Not even going to try to spell it) lived where i live now and so did the Iroquois who pushed shawnee away. The shawnee reservation in Oklahoma are in court now trying to get land back in Ohio. 

What's really interesting is that we have a sacred burial ground here in my town. The native American who takes care of it told me the men buried there are warriors they died battling the Cherokee and Chickasaw for hunting land. 

I know lots of things they used like wood types, teas, and food. The only big thing im really going to struggle with is getting money for things i need. I might cheat and use modern tools until i get a shelter set up.


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 26, 2017)

this sounds like a cool idea, keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Johny (Jun 26, 2017)

Im orginaly from Oklahoma, mom and dad split so I ended up back and forth from there to the northern Rockies mom got really into the old school cowboy thing and guiding in the back country and I got into hiking. I'm pretty good at making wilderness shelters and things like that I could probably help out with some learning resources for you.


----------

